
HyperLearn: Faster, Leaner GPU Sklearn, Statsmodels Written in PyTorch - jonbaer
https://github.com/danielhanchen/hyperlearn
======
snthpy
I'm not sure about the name. It suggests it would be about hyperparameter
learning which doesn't appear to be the case. Perhaps something like sklearn-
torch would be better?

